# Tyan s2932



## vol911 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a problem:
TYAN s2932 on which base it is necessary to develop vmware3
, At included SMP this port demands updating linux-base - it is impossible what to execute from for errors in the version of kernels.

At switching-off SMP in a kernel the idle interface bge0 is had.

What to do the Lord of the guru?

At forums slipped sound switching-off since it interferes with distribution of interruptions, but on S2932 there is no sound. Switching-off of almost all devices does not solve a problem 

Version 7.2


----------



## vermaden (Dec 3, 2009)

Forget about vmware3, its dead, use VirtualBox.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

And try other translation services.


----------



## vol911 (Dec 4, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Forget about vmware3, its dead, use VirtualBox.



In virtualbox non-working bridge, at present there only NAT.
Or I am not right? - It not to eat well.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 4, 2009)

See this for information about using VirtualBox with a FreeBSD host, known issues and a tip for getting bridged networking to work.


----------



## vol911 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks)
First of all I have studied all documentation, I appreciate your time.

My scheme of connection is made according to this document including, but the problem in virtualBox is present - bridge does not work.







In what there can be a reason?


----------

